# telling fake horween straps from real



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

recently received my first horween shell cordovan (fluco) strap and the leather definitely has something special about it!
The strap i ordered had the horween logo branded on the back but what i received was slightly different with a green stain on the inside (from tanning process?) and a different logo. I don't think it's fake as it came from a reputable company but it got me thinking if i wanted another one from another source, how would i be able to tell fake from authentic? Any advice appreciated!
Images attached. 
what was on the site








what i received


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

My Fluco Horweens have different portions of the stamp on the underside. I'm not a leather worker or anything, but I can only assume they sell the leather in larger sheets with the stamp in assorted places, and you get what you get based on where the strap was cut from the sheet. On yours, it looks like perhaps the stamp was smeared, or you got part of some kind of other marking, etc.

As long as you got it from an authorized Fluco seller I wouldn't have much worries over authenticity.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes, suppliers generally offer full hides, or selected parts...the Horween site has a list of sections. 



https://www.oaleathersupply.com/collections/horween



Never dealt with them; I'm just offering that as representative. As Deity noted, the sections will get cut to make whatever, and the cutting is likely trying to maximize the yield from each hide. So the green CORDOVAN stamp portions are almost certainly from the factory. The small stamp is too aligned; that pretty much has to be done by the strapmaker. In the second pic...did the strapmaker add a lining leather? it's a fully stitched strap so that makes sense. If so, then it HAS to be stamped by the strapmaker. On the first...from






Chicago – Fluco







fluco-online.de





_The simplicity of this strap is accentuated by the elegance of the leather. For the lining of the strap we use the reverse side of Shell Cordovan, which partially shows the stamp of the Horween tannery. This gives the strap an authentic look even on the reverse side._

So more than likely, the lining you got simply was cut from unstamped parts.


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

That stamp didn't come from Horween, it was added when the strap was made. You cannot fake Shell Cordovan, if you know it you will be able to distinguish from any other leather.

Fluco should have put the stamp to specify the tannery. I have many shell cordovan from fluco and all are a combination of your photos. The stamp from Horween in the first photograph and the color of the second photograph.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Agree. IMHO, Horween is easy to distinguish from other leathers, exotics, etc......


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

The backside of black Horween shell is usually some shade of green (this link explains why). The first photo posted looks like the strap is lined with a different leather, but it's kind of hard to tell. The second photo has an embossed stamp that was done by Fluco after assembling the strap; that was not done by Horween.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

my favourite article about Cordovan straps

Hodinkee Unlined Blue Shell Cordovan Watch Strap – Welcome to Strap Sense

And my favourite cordovan strap
(QR pins, no keepers, folding omega type clasp, concealed branding, the smell of the leather)

Cordovan Leather Strap | Christopher Ward


----------



## cleger (Sep 11, 2009)

Your strap is not fake. If you look closely at the stock photo you posted, you'll see that the buckle side of the strap has the same stamp as the one you received. It's faint, but it's there. It's added by Fluco.

The shells are stamped once by Horween with their big oval imprint. There's enough leather in a shell for there to be plenty of bits that will have no trace of that stamp when cut for a watch strap.

If you're worried about buying counterfeit leather, stick to the established makers as you've done in this case.


----------



## Churchill W. (Sep 15, 2017)

It should probably be noted that Horween isn't the only one that produces shell cordovan and that Horween has other leathers besides shell like Chromexcel, Dublin, etc.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

thank you everyone for the excellent advice and information , I did not assume the strap i received was fake far from it! I'm very happy with it and amazed at the comfort level.
But as my first strap of horween shell cordovan i am interested in getting more and wanted to avoid being "bitten"!


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Just another thought. If you buy lined straps, you won't see the back of the strap anyway, so you have to trust the manufacturer. I think you can tell it's cordovan by the way it wears and doesn't crease though.


----------



## SimpleWatchGuy (Jan 23, 2020)

This is a great thread guys, thanks for the valued input for future buyers. Much appreciated! 👍


----------

